# Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??



## Reiti no.1 (2. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir jetzt 1oder 2 Tele Karpfenruten kaufen. Ich möchte meine 3.60 2 Steck nicht mehr rumschleppen und 3 teilige möchte ich auch nicht. Ich habe eine Telerute von D.A.M seid wirklich 8Jahren im Einsatz und die ist immer noch super, deshalb denke ich das es auch gute Karpfentele Ruten gibt.
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Da kann ich dir vielleicht heute Nacht mehr drüber sagen.
Hab heute Monatsversammlung im Verein und dort hat einer(der heute Abend offentlich anwesend ist) zwei ultraschlanke Teleruten, ich weiß aber Marke und Modell nicht, die absolut hochwertig und super nah an der Steckrute sind, habe nie zuvor solche Ruten gesehen(extrem dünn, wenig Teilung, Schiebringe).


----------



## NickAdams (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Von Quantum und Sänger gibt es gute und preisgünstige Telekarpfenruten mit gebundenen Ringen. Wenn die ausgefahren sind, erkennst du auf den ersten Blick nicht, dass es Teleruten sind.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Reiti no.1 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Habe mich mal bei 2 Händlern umgeschaut, die einzige Telerute wo ich gut fand, war eine Daiwa Megaforce 3.30m Wg: 70-150g.
Hatte im Vergleich zu einer 3lbs Rute ziemlich die gleiche Aktion.
Die hat zwar keinen Doppelgriff aber eine Selbshakmontage lässt sich bestimm genau so gut ausbringen wie sie einen 20 Pfünder Drillt.

Aber ich warte noch auf eure Vorschläge


----------



## Carpmen (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Ich bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir eine Telekarpfenrute zulege , aber wenn dann nur die hier :

http://www.amazon.de/Quantum-Radical-Tele-Carp-Karpfenrute/dp/B002IQF4VO/ref=sr_1_48?ie=UTF8&qid=1330716931&sr=8-48

hab die Rute selbst schon in der Hand gehabt und von der Aktion her steht die keiner 2 Teiligen Steckrute hinterher 
Das einzige was mich noch davon abhält ist das ich oft an stellen Angle wo von oben Äste herabhängen und da sind 3,60m zum teil hinderlich ansonsten würde die Rute schon mein sein


----------



## Reiti no.1 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Über die Radical gibt es auf youtube ein Video, dort wird etwas über die Rute erzählt.
Ich denke die ist nicht schlecht.

Ja mit der Länge bin ich mir auch so unsicher, eigentlich möchte ich 3.60 weil ich auch im Fluss fische, doch genau so oft angel ich auch an großen Altwasser wo man durch die Äste etwas eingeschränkt ist mit dem werfen.

Ich weiß viele sagen Teleruten haben eine schlechte Aktion, aber wenn ich beim Karpfenangeln ca. 3mal am Tag auswerfe einen Karpfen drille ohne das die Rute bricht, dann wird mir auch eine Tele reichen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß viele sagen Teleruten haben eine schlechte Aktion, aber wenn ich beim Karpfenangeln ca. 3mal am Tag auswerfe einen Karpfen drille ohne das die Rute bricht, dann wird mir auch eine Tele reichen



Davon darfst du auch beruhigt ausgehen. Teilweise verstehe ich auch nicht, was für ein riesiges Fass wegen der schlechteren Aktion aufgemacht wird. Okay eine Telerute ist in ihrer Aktion, vorallem wenn kurz geteilt, oft unterbrochen, doch welche Rolle spielt das wirklich, wenn ich einen Durchschnittskarpfen zwischen 0 und 30Pfund am Band habe, der sich bereits selbst gehakt hat.
Die Rute biegt sich durch, verteilt die Kraft über die Ringe auf den Blank, der Fisch wird gelandet, egal ob Tele- / oder Steckrute.
Ich fische ab und an mit einer alten DAM Airway aus den 70- igern, 3,30m lang, Transportmaß angenehme 74cm. Hey da ist nix mit großartig tolle Aktion, Kohlefaser, Leichtigkeit usw., aber bis jetzt habe ich damit noch jeden Fisch herausbekommen. Von daher ist das erstens völlig überbewertet und zweitens ist heute jede zweite Markentele, der alten Airway überlegen(von der Robustheit mal abgesehen).


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir vielleicht heute Nacht mehr drüber sagen.
> Hab heute Monatsversammlung im Verein und dort hat einer(der heute Abend offentlich anwesend ist) zwei ultraschlanke Teleruten, ich weiß aber Marke und Modell nicht, die absolut hochwertig und super nah an der Steckrute sind, habe nie zuvor solche Ruten gesehen(extrem dünn, wenig Teilung, Schiebringe).


 

3-teilig,grün,langer Korkgriff,3,90m,2,25Lb ?
Habe 2 davon,sind von Cormoran (Holger Menne).Haben aber
schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## cyberpeter (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Hallo,

wenn es unbedingt eine Telerute sein muß und Du eine wirklich gute Rute haben willst würde ich diese kaufen:

http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/stec...lzer-alegra-teleskop-distance-carp-im-12.html

Generell halte ich von Teleruten zum Karpfenfischen nicht viel.

Sicher sind "moderne" Teleruten in der Aktion nicht mehr so schlecht wie dies vielleicht früher noch der Fall war und keine dicken Knüpel mehr und es gibt auch geteilte länger Handteile so dass man mit diesen Ruten durchaus respektable Weiten erzielen kann.

Trotzdem setzten sie sich auf dem Markt nicht wirklich durch obwohl die niedrige Transportlänge doch garantiert jedem helfen würde. Das hat auch einen Grund. Wenn man ehrlich ist und es nicht durch eine rosarote Brille sieht kommen Teleruten trotzdem nicht an die Aktion und Belastbarkeit von dreiteiligen und erst recht nicht an die von zweiteiligen Ruten hin - das ist aufgrund der Teilung und des bauartbedingten Aufbau des Blanks auch nicht möglich.

Man bezahlt also für eine anfälligere, nicht so belastbare und nicht so leistungsfähige Rute den gleichen oder gar einen höheren Preis wie für eine vergleichbare zweiteilige Rute.

Wenn die geringere Transportlänge das wert ist ok!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> 3-teilig,grün,langer Korkgriff,3,90m,2,25Lb ?
> Habe 2 davon,sind von Cormoran (Holger Menne).Haben aber
> schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.



Nee, die sind es nicht, aber geniale Ruten sind das auch.
Die hätte ich mir seiner Zeit auch gekauft aber bei 'nem Preis von damals glaube 400.-DM, waren die dann doch 'ne Ecke zuviel Luxus für meinen Geldbeutel.#c
Wenn sie noch gut sind, verkauf sie mal bloß nie, sowas kommt so schnell nicht wieder.#d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir vielleicht heute Nacht mehr drüber sagen.
> ...



Das hat sich vorerst leider erledigt, denn ich bin nicht dazu gekommen der Monatsversammlung beizuwohnen.#t Mein Schwiegervater aus Canada meinte gestern, dass er nach Jahren in denen er sich nicht blicken ließ, als Überraschung vor der Haustür stehen zu müssen.|bigeyes
Ich habe ihn dann mal reingelassen und dann wurde es doch ziemlich spät, bei deutschem Bier und anderen Spezialitäten aus Good old Germany!#6


----------



## Reiti no.1 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Die vorgeschlagenen Balzer ist auch ein edler Stock ....
Mal sehen was es wird, habe ja noch Zeit


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nee, die sind es nicht, aber geniale Ruten sind das auch.
> Die hätte ich mir seiner Zeit auch gekauft aber bei 'nem Preis von damals glaube 400.-DM, waren die dann doch 'ne Ecke zuviel Luxus für meinen Geldbeutel.#c
> Wenn sie noch gut sind,* verkauf sie mal bloß nie, sowas kommt so schnell nicht wieder.*#d


 


Obwohl häufig gefischt (Zander,Makrele),noch in absolutem
Bestzustand.Die stehen unter Artenschutz,würde ich nie im
Leben abgeben.:m


----------



## Tomm82 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Hallo,

hab die Sänger Specialist KSll Tele Power Carp 3,60 mit 2,75lbs. Bin voll zufrieden damit. 

Kannst ja mal kucken !

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



Tomm82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab die Sänger Specialist KSll Tele Power Carp 3,60 mit 2,75lbs. Bin voll zufrieden damit.
> 
> ...



Jooo, sieht lecker aus, in die Richtung würde ich auch einkaufen, wenn ich das Anliegen de TE hätte.
Diese Sänger oder die Quantum Radical würde ich mir schonmal anschauen. Balzer, ja...hmmm, anschauen vielleicht doch, bin aber skeptisch.


----------



## marcus7 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Nabend,

Wenn du von DAM begeistert bist, wären die DAM Super Natural Tele Carp evtl. was für dich?

Ich hab mir 2 davon gekauft, allerdings zum schweren Aalangeln mit Köfi.
Hab sie leider noch nicht gefischt, aber "trocken" machen sie einen ganz brauchbaren Eindruck.
Sind auch ziemlich günstig- 40e warens glaub ich.

mfg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Wenn du von DAM begeistert bist, wären die DAM Super Natural Tele Carp evtl. was für dich?
> 
> ...



Das sind zweifelsohne gute Rütchen, werden aber dem Anspruch des TE nicht gerecht, der glaube ich nah an der Steckrute sein wollte, also wenig Teilung(dadurch bedingt => Schieberinge), geringer Durchmesser am Handteil usw...
Da fällt die DAM wie fast alle Teleruten am Markt voll durch's Fahndungsraster.
Gut die Ruten schon, die ganze Super Natural Serie ist 'ne klasse Sache, wenn man 'ne wirklich solide Rute haben möchte, die Spaß macht und alles macht, was man will.
Ich habe davon 'nen Winkelpicker, den ich zum Dropshotangeln, zum Zanderangeln und eben als Winkelpicker nutze, sowie eine 3- teilige Grundrute in 3,3m mit 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht, mit denen Raubfische und Karpfen ärgere.
Klasse gemacht und echt gut verarbeitet.


----------



## cyberpeter (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Balzer, ja...hmmm, anschauen vielleicht doch, bin aber skeptisch.



Von Balzer würde ich, zumindest was Sußwasserruten angeht,  bis auf die IM 12 Alegra Serie auch nichts kaufen. Da verstehe ich deine Bedenken!

Von dieser Serie allerdings gibt es einige sehr gute Ruten die für den Preis wirklich sehr empfehlenswert sind. Die Sbirorute ist vermutlich das beste was man bekommen kann aber auch die Karpfenruten und einige Spinnruten kosten bei Daiwa, Shimano und Co. 40-50 € mehr.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Von Balzer würde ich, zumindest was Sußwasserruten angeht,  bis auf die IM 12 Alegra Serie auch nichts kaufen. Da verstehe ich deine Bedenken!
> 
> Von dieser Serie allerdings gibt es einige sehr gute Ruten die für den Preis wirklich sehr empfehlenswert sind. Die Sbirorute ist vermutlich das beste was man bekommen kann aber auch die Karpfenruten und einige Spinnruten kosten bei Daiwa, Shimano und Co. 40-50 € mehr.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Wenn du das schreibst, sollte ich mir das ja mal glatt anschauen. Es ist nämlich so, dass ich schon im Gerlinger Katalog, auf die ein oder andere Rute der IM 12- Serie aufmerksam geworden bin, weil Artikelbeschreibung und Bilder vielversprechend wirkten. Dann habe ich es aber wieder verdrängt, weil ich mir sagte: "Ach komm, wenn schon Balzer draufsteht, dann wird das schon einen Haken, wenn nicht sogar Anker haben."


----------



## Reiti no.1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Jooo, sieht lecker aus, in die Richtung würde ich auch einkaufen, wenn ich das Anliegen de TE hätte.
> Diese Sänger oder die Quantum Radical würde ich mir schonmal anschauen. Balzer, ja...hmmm, anschauen vielleicht doch, bin aber skeptisch.



Wie sieht es denn mit der Sänger Pro Tele Carp aus, denn die hat 3.60m und 3lbs bei der anderen nur 2,75 lbs


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*

Nun die Quantum dürfte qualitativ besser sein als die Sänger, denn:
Sängerrute in 3,6m und 3lbs:
- 7- teilig
- Transportlänge 111cm
- Gewicht: 322 Gramm

Quantumrute in 3,6m und 3lbs:
- 5-teilig
- Transportlänge 105cm
- Gewicht 334 Gramm

Man könnte sagen, alles was die Sänger kann, kann die Quantum besser. Bis auf das Gewicht, die Optik und den Preis ist die Quantum klar im Vorteil. Ihr Mehrgewicht kommt vom stabileren Aufbau, die Aktion ist bei der Quantum Radical auch schöner, orientiert sich an den Steckruten der Radical- Serie.
Die Sänger gibt's halt schon für ~50Euro ungerade und die Transportlänge lässt bei beiden Zweifel, ob man mit einer dreiteiligen Steckrute soviel schlechter dran ist.#c


----------



## cyberpeter (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Tele Karpfenrute ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Sänger gibt's halt schon für ~50Euro ungerade und die Transportlänge lässt bei beiden Zweifel, ob man mit einer dreiteiligen Steckrute soviel schlechter dran ist.#c



Da hast Du vollkommen Recht! Eine 12ft Rute als dreiteilige hat gerade mal ca. 20 cm mehr Transportlänge.

Deshalb finde ich die Balzer mit ihren 86cm Transportlänge eine "sinnvolle" Telerute ...


----------

